# Green tint to beak



## Foxfire (Nov 13, 2017)

My budgie has greenish tint to his beak. Its been like that for at least 3 years, looking at old pictures, but looking at other budgies it makes me wonder if he has a vitamin deficiency of some kind?

His mutation is blue dilute, and he has a very vibrant blue cere so I think maybe it is just some blue hue on his yellow beak? But I don't think beaks normally change with mutation.

Thanks!


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Some budgies can have a slight greenish hue to the normally orangish/yellow beak, depending on body color. If you post a clear pic(s), we can confirm if your bird has a normal appearance. Nutritional deficiencies present in other ways, not blue/green beak. 

But regardless of seeing anything to question, please take a look at the Stickies in the diet and nutrition section (as well as all of the Stickies) if you haven’t already. There you will find guidelines to a well balanced diet for budgies.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I agree with Julie, budgies have three general beak colors, orange, yellow, and a greenish horn colour. It sounds normal to me as well but if you're still unsure then feel free to post photos


----------

